# Misdirected url.



## softpots (Aug 13, 2012)

*wrong address??*

Hi

If you type 'softpots.com' into a browser it comes up with 404 notice having added to the domain address. It goes to:

www.softpots.com/softpots.com/welcome.html

It should and was going to:

Welcome

That is the correct path.

If I go to google and type in 'softpots' all the links displayed work fine.
If I go to iWeb, where the site was created and click 'visit site' it goes to the right place.

Why & how has this happened? How can I get it fixed?

I'd be really grateful for some insight into this problem!


----------



## resourcesys (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: wrong address??*



softpots said:


> Hi
> 
> If you type 'softpots.com' into a browser it comes up with 404 notice having added to the domain address. It goes to:
> 
> ...


Hello Softpots,

Is it windows serer or Linux? With or without control panel ?

Regards
*removed links*


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello softpots, welcome to TSF. 

File names in URLs are case-specific. You have welcome.html in your first link, but Welcome.html in your second.

The reason: someone changed the .htaccess file so that the index is now welcome.html. You can change this quite easily with an FTP client such as Filezilla.

Google hasn't updated yet, and iWeb is using the correct file name.


----------



## softpots (Aug 13, 2012)

it's located on linux server with a control panel.

This is the code in the htaccess file:

# -FrontPage-

IndexIgnore .htaccess */.??* *~ *# */HEADER* */README* */_vti*

<Limit GET POST>
order deny,allow
deny from all
allow from all
</Limit>
<Limit PUT DELETE>
order deny,allow
deny from all
</Limit>
AuthName softpots.com
AuthUserFile /home/softpots/public_html/_vti_pvt/service.pwd
AuthGroupFile /home/softpots/public_html/_vti_pvt/service.grp

It would appear to me that the problem is elsewhere. But I don't just don't know.


----------

